# Lange Freeride-Hose gesucht



## Female (11. November 2010)

Hallo Ladies

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Freeride-Hose, die funktional ist und gut aussieht. Am liebsten wären mir Empfehlungen mit Erfahrungsberichten in Sachen Tragekomfort, Haltbarkeit und Schnitt.
Die Option Shorts mit Wintertights drunter ist für mich spätestens dann keine Alternative mehr, wenn der Schnee dann kommt (und der ist schon verdammt nah ).
Trägt jemand von euch die Maloja Bones?


----------



## silberwald (11. November 2010)

Hi,

bei Bikemailorder.de gibt es zur Zeit die Platzangst Oryx Proline Zip-Off Pant (in schönem hellblau). Sehr stabiler Stoff, zipbare Beinteile, viele Taschen und Belüftungsmöglichkeiten. Hat auch noch einen sehr smarten Ticketholder. Hab die selber und von der Ausführung und Qualität sehr begeistert.

Die blaue kostet zur Zeit 90  (vorher 134), in rot 100  und die in schwarz kostet 110 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. November 2010)

Hi!

Jeep, die Platzangst Hose isses! 

LG, Principiante!


P.S.: Aber wie die Größen ausfallen, weiß ich auch nicht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand dazu was schreiben könnte, da ich auch kurz vor dem zugreifen bin...


----------



## blutbuche (11. November 2010)

in hellblau .... ne , oder ????


----------



## Nuala (11. November 2010)

Bei Bikemailorder haben sie die Maße angegeben:

Größe: Hüftumfang -- äußere Beinlänge (in cm)
XS: 90 -- 98
S: 92 -- 102
M: 94 -- 106
L: 96 -- 110
XL: 98 -- 114
XXL: 100 -- 118
Farbe: blau


----------



## Elmo66 (11. November 2010)

Nabend, 

die Herrengroesse L entspricht in etwa der Damengroesse 42. Bin 1,66 m, Hose passt dann auch von der Laenge wie angegossen 

Ciao, Elmo66

...meinte jetzt auch die Buxe von Platzangst...


----------



## mangolassi (11. November 2010)

Ich mag lieber Hosen die nicht so hightech aussehen und nicht rascheln, deshalb habe ich diese Fjäll Räven G1000-Hosen. Die kann man mit Wachs nachimprägnieren und sie sind atmungsaktiv. Es gibt auch am Bein verstellbare, mit denen man nicht an den Pedalpins hängen bleibt, dann halten sie auch.
Zugegeben, sieht retro aus und Geld loswerden kann man soviel wie für 'ne gute Bikehose, aber ich find sie bequem.


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2010)

Hi!

Oh danke für die Größenangaben!


..._ne, hellblau_... ( :kotz: )

Wenn dann schwarz, oder zur not auch rot... aber am liebsten wäre mir schwarz .


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1097

Ich hab mir die Thor Phase 9 gegönnt. Sehr gute Passform, super Preis. Größe 40 entspricht bei Thor 34", wenn sie locker sitzen soll - also nicht erschrecken!


----------



## Female (12. November 2010)

Danke. Die Platzangst sieht nett aus, danke auch für die Grössenangaben. Schau ich mir mal näher an.


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2010)

Hi!

Guckt mal hier:
http://www.motosport.com/dirtbike/p...rlid=product&rcode=res10111303138542449166319

Da gibt es auch gute Angebote, auch von Thor, Fox und so.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (13. November 2010)

Hi Leuts!

Ich will mir die Hose: http://www.motosport.com/dirtbike/product/2008-FOX-WOMENS-180-PANTS/?id=109339
bestellen.
Leider kostet der Versand 37.-.
Nun meine Frage an Euch, möchte vielleicht noch jemand in diesem Shop bestellen? Dann könnten wir uns den Versand teilen, so wäre es mir zu teuer.
Sie haben dort tolle Angebote, auch für Herren (Weihnachten?)
Bitte gebt mir bis SO Abend bescheid, ansonsten bestelle ich bei CC.
Wäre schön, wenn 4 zusammen kommen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2010)

Wenn das normale Inch-Größen sind, wie ich sie auch bei CRC nehme, dann ist da für mich nichts dabei. Das sind ja Hosen für Magersüchtige!


----------



## Nuala (13. November 2010)

ich verstehe das mit den größen irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2010)

Ich eben auch nicht. 18 Inch? Das ist ja Kindergröße! Und bei 28 endet es? Ich trage Jeans und andere Bikehosen in 32!


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2010)

Nein, ist anders.
Schei.., hab schon die Seiten gelöscht... müsst Ihr mal googeln, Umrechnungstabellen und so, hab auch eine Stunde dran gesessen...
Die Hose hätte ich in 11/12 genommen. Ist meine Größe und ich trage 40/42.Klickt mal rechts in die Ecke, Sizing Chart, ist XL.
Bei den Anderen Firmen war es Größe 14.
Fand es auch voll blöd und kompliziert, da alle verschieden sind.

Aber gute Angebote, oder?

@Bergradlerin: welche Farbe von der Thor hast Du genommen?...ups, schon gesehen, hast ja geschrieben in 34...
Wenns nix wird, werd ich auch die nehmen. Obwohl die Fox sieht gut aus, nicht so bunt...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2010)

Ah hier, chronik....


http://www.usatourist.com/deutsch/traveltips/shopping/shopping-womens-sizes.html

http://www.kerstins-landhausmode.de/groessentabelle.htm


so, muss jetzt los, guck nachher nochmal rein, falls Ihr fragen habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2010)

Jetzt kapier ich´s noch weniger. Wenn ich 14 bräuchte, dann sind das, was da angeboten wird, ja Gigagrößen?!    Wollen wir uns eine Hose teilen?


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2010)

Morgen!

Wieso?

Steht doch hier:

http://www.kerstins-landhausmode.de/groessentabelle.htm

Deutschland Größe 40 = USA=12, GB=14



 LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2010)

Guck, bei der wäre 14  = 27:
Gr.28 wäre schon 16, passt aber glaube ich auch noch, wäre dann lockerer. Gut, wenn Du knapp 40 hast, also 38/40, dann würde ich eher zu  14 raten.
Ich lese das jedenfalls so. 

http://www.motosport.com/dirtbike/p...rlid=product&rcode=res10111323383027223582857

Ah, hier noch eine Fox Tabelle:

http://www.btosports.com/cs/fox-racing


----------



## silberwald (14. November 2010)

Die Fox ist halt eine reine MX-Hose. Keine Taschen und man kann auch keinen Gürtel nehmen. Außerdem dürften die Verstärkungen am Knie beim Pedalieren etwas stören.


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2010)

...hmm, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Schade eigentlich, mir gefällt sie echt gut.

na, muss mal überlegen.

Danke erstmal und LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2010)

So, hab jetzt bestellt.

Hier : http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0256213548&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Für knappe 40.- (Inkl. Versand) 

Mal sehen, wie sie passt und sich macht, wenn nicht setzt ich sie bei ebay rein... Deutsches ebay..., denke für das Geld kann man nichts verkehrt machen, oder?

Sag hier dann bescheid.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (3. Dezember 2010)

...so

Hose da, voll geil!

Passt mir super, hab heute sogar noch ne' Thermo Hose runtergezogen.(Mit Sitzeinlage)
Bin voll Happy, nicht mal 40.- für die Fox...

Innen sind sogar noch 2 Hüft"Protektoren"( sanfte Schoner, aus Schaum oder so)
Kann man per Klettverschluss tragen, oder eben nicht.
An den Knien ist definitiv nichts, was irgendwie beim pedalieren stört.
Sie sind ganz wenig mit Schaumstoff gefüttert, ganz dünn. (hab heute meine O'neil Knee runtergetragen)

Klar hat sie keine Taschen, brauch ich aber auch nicht unbedingt an meiner Hose.
Der Stoff ist schön derb, aber trotzdem an den beweglichen Stellen mit weicherem ausgeglichen.
Also, ich freu mich jedenfalls und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Sie ist auch nicht so kunterbunt, wie die meisten.
So anbei noch ein paar Daten und 3 Fotos.


Größe Fox : 9/10  _...ich hab 40/42_
Lieferzeit : hab circa 2 Wochen gewartet
Preis : unter 40.- 
Anbieter : siehe vorige Antwort... hat er wieder eingestellt.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Februar 2011)

So ich krame mal den Thread raus, dann muss ich nicht extra was Neues erstellen.

Ich suche ne lange eher robuste Hose für Frühjahr und Herbst oder nen kalten verregneten Sommer.
Allerdings muss diese an den Oberschenkeln recht weit geschnitten sein (ist meine absolute Problemzone).
Hat vielelicht jemand ne Idee? Achso wollte so um die 100 ausgeben.


----------



## Jaz (14. Februar 2011)

Weils oben aufkam: Habe ne reine MX-Hose von ONeal, Größe 28 von der Youth-Version. An den Knien scheuert beim pedalieren gar nix, könnte aber uU eng werden wenn man Knieschoner drunterzieht. Bei mir geht sichs grade noch so aus. 

@Hummelbrumm: Grade die MX-mäßigen Hosen sind an den Oberschenkeln recht weit geschnitten. Aber kommt halt drauf an was man braucht/will.


----------



## MissQuax (15. Februar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> So ich krame mal den Thread raus, dann muss ich nicht extra was Neues erstellen.
> 
> Ich suche ne lange eher robuste Hose für Frühjahr und Herbst oder nen kalten verregneten Sommer.
> Allerdings muss diese an den Oberschenkeln recht weit geschnitten sein (ist meine absolute Problemzone).
> Hat vielelicht jemand ne Idee? Achso wollte so um die 100 ausgeben.




Bei den Kriterien (lang, robust, an den Oberschenkeln relativ weit, 100 ) kann ich dir auf alle Fälle die* Platzangst-Hose* empfehlen!

Habe die auch (schwarz) und schon ausgiebig getestet (bei Kälte, Schnee und Schlamm/Nässe). Sieht super aus, ist relativ winddicht, wasserabweisend, einigermaßen atmungsaktiv (hat aber auch noch ne ganz passable Belüftung per Reißverschlüsse) Die Passform ist prima (habe auch nicht gerade dünne Oberschenkel ), der Stoff kräftig, sie ist gut verarbeitet, mit sinnvollen Details (z. B. effektive Bund- und Beinweitenverstellung, Belüftung, Gürtelschlaufen, Tickettasche). Auch Freeride-/DH-Protektoren (habe die Race Face Rally FR) passen prima drunter.

Zur Größe: Bin 1,70 m groß, habe normalerweise Kleidergröße 40 - 42 und die Platzangsthose passt mir in M - sie ist in dieser Größe ausreichend weit und auch lang genug. 

Ich hoffe das hilft! Bei Fragen zu dieser Hose einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2011)

... im Bekleidungsforum kommt diese Hose gut an.

...die gibt es in unzähligen Größen und Variationen (Kurz, 3/4, ZipOff), vielleicht wär das ja etwas?

Edit sagt: Link funktioniert nicht direkt auf die Hose: Schau mal nach Bundhose e. s. active*


----------



## Principiante (16. Februar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Bei den Kriterien (lang, robust, an den Oberschenkeln relativ weit, 100 â¬) kann ich dir auf alle FÃ¤lle die* Platzangst-Hose* empfehlen!
> 
> Habe die auch (schwarz) und schon ausgiebig getestet (bei KÃ¤lte, Schnee und Schlamm/NÃ¤sse). Sieht super aus, ist relativ winddicht, wasserabweisend, einigermaÃen atmungsaktiv (hat aber auch noch ne ganz passable BelÃ¼ftung per ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse) Die Passform ist prima (habe auch nicht gerade dÃ¼nne Oberschenkel ), der Stoff krÃ¤ftig, sie ist gut verarbeitet, mit sinnvollen Details (z. B. effektive Bund- und Beinweitenverstellung, BelÃ¼ftung, GÃ¼rtelschlaufen, Tickettasche). Auch Freeride-/DH-Protektoren (habe die Race Face Rally FR) passen prima drunter.
> 
> ...



Hi MissQuax!
Welche Platzangst Hose hast Du denn?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (16. Februar 2011)

He Martina!
meinst Du die Hosen?

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...e.s.+active</PageName><PageNo>331039</PageNo>


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2011)

Ja


----------



## Nuala (16. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> He Martina!
> meinst Du die Hosen?
> 
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...e.s.+active</PageName><PageNo>331039</PageNo>



ich finde die "zollstocktasche" prima, für denn fall, dass man mal ausmessen will wie hoch der drop/kicker war


----------



## Female (16. Februar 2011)

Die Hose ist nicht schlecht, ich hab die auch. Angenehm zu tragen, die 661-Schoner passen auch drunter. Optisch... naja.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2011)

Ich würde garantiert mit dem Bremshebel dran hängen bleiben...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Februar 2011)

Danke an alle. 

Werde die Hosen alle mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Zum Glück kann man die Sachen ja, wenn bestellt alle wieder zurückschicken.

Und wenns nicht so fesch ausschaut ist mir auch Wurst, will ja keinen Wettbewerb gewinnen.

Und so ne Zollstocktasche ist immer gut, wofür auch immer.
Frau kann nie genug Taschen haben!


----------



## MelleD (16. Februar 2011)

Bin auch gerade am suchen nach ner langen Hose, die Platzangst find ich schon echt klasse. Nur irgendwie kaum im Netz zu finden in S....
PS: Hat jemand zufällig ne Platzangst-Jacke und kann mir sagen, wie die ausfällt? Die Männer-Variante fällt ja bekanntlich groß aus, mein Freund musste die in S bestellen, normal hat er M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (16. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi MissQuax!
> Welche Platzangst Hose hast Du denn?
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Ich hab' die *"Oryx*". Leider ist die fast komplett ausverkauft, vereinzelte Exemplare in rot und blau sind noch im Internet zu haben, allerdings auch nur noch in M + L:

http://ftx-sports.com/xtcommerce/product_info.php?info=p225_Platzangst---Oryx-Zip-off-pant.html

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Bek...-ORYX?xaf26a=405fce5e89f7edc795bc648cfd991bdb

Wobei der erste Anbieter m. E. viel zu teuer ist. Und wenn schon kein Schwarz, dann doch eher das tolle Blau als Rot.

Oder einfach warten, bis Platzangst die neue Kollektion rausbringt.



MelleD schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am suchen nach ner langen Hose,  die Platzangst find ich schon echt klasse. Nur irgendwie kaum im Netz zu  finden in S....
> PS: Hat jemand zufällig ne Platzangst-Jacke und kann mir sagen, wie die  ausfällt? Die Männer-Variante fällt ja bekanntlich groß aus, mein Freund  musste die in S bestellen, normal hat er M.




*Zur Hose:* s.o.


*Zur Jacke:*

Hatte mir mal die *"Ventec"* bestellt in M. Die fällt wirklich recht groß aus und war mir über Schultern/Brust zu weit. Was aber an dem Schnitt viel "frauenfeindlicher" ist: sie ist relativ lang geschnitten und vom Umfang her auf Männer-Hüften ausgelegt - habe sie unten gar nicht erst zu bekommen (gescheige, daß ich damit hätte fahren/pedalieren können) . Hat mich voll geärgert, weil die Jacke - wie auch die Hose - richtig klasse ist ...


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Nu muss ich sie nur noch irgendwo bestellen können ^^
Überall ausverkauft.


----------



## lucie (17. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am suchen nach ner langen Hose, die Platzangst find ich schon echt klasse. Nur irgendwie kaum im Netz zu finden in S....
> PS: Hat jemand zufällig ne Platzangst-Jacke und kann mir sagen, wie die ausfällt? Die Männer-Variante fällt ja bekanntlich groß aus, mein Freund musste die in S bestellen, normal hat er M.



Ich habe die Platzangst WASP-Jacke und sie paßt mir bei 1,68m und 65kg perfekt.
Gibt es gerade noch bei BMO in S!!!
Bei der Platzangst Climex Softshelljacke paßt mir die Männer XS.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Grüße lucie


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

Schon gekauft bei BMO


----------



## Feldstecher (7. März 2011)

Ich kann auch nur die Platzangst empfehlen!

Habe die Oryx in "Hawai-blau"
und die Clipspringer in so nem Rostorange

Top Hosen, sau bequem, robust und sagte ich das schon....bequem!

Das blau hat den Vortel in jeglicher Botanik wieder gefunden zu werden

Achja...bei 180cm, Kleider grösse 42 passt L einwandfrei! und die sind endlich mal lang genug, wobei ich in der langen TroyLee Hochwasser habe...


----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

..wirfst du beim fahren deine hose öfter in die pampa ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

bin auch auf der suche ..ich hatte bei ebay ´ne tolle dainese hose ersteigert . die dürfte aber bald ihren zenit überschritten haben . die gleiche hätte ich gern´wieder - steht leider kein modell name drin . ist grau , hat vorrne und im kniebereich stretch, beine mit reissverschhlussenden ... ich mach die tage mal ein bild . viell. lässt sich ja rauskriegen , wie sie heisst . ist ne echt tolle , bequeme und gut"aussehende"hose - nicht zu weit , nicht zu eng , ganau die richtige länge . da passt alles .gruss, k.



so - mal ´n bild gemacht :


----------

